
Ask HN: Money vs. Networking, What to Choose? - slowkid
You earn 1X, have an option to earn ~2X with the toll loosing current network. By loosing I mean you will be busy in new venture and won&#x27;t have time to be stay much connected with the old guys so(that&#x27;s what it looks like). New network opportunities exist everywhere but
1- the new venture is a startup 
2- it could die out&#x2F;fade away
3- physical cost for working so hard(can hurt you in the longer run)<p>Need your thoughts on this.
======
lm28469
Depends on your life plan, your age, kids ? &c..

Every move is a gamble, you have to guess the odds and go with your decision.
I'd probably worry about working extra hard for a company that isn't yours
though, especially a startup. Been there, done that, the very second they run
out of money they'll treat you like a leper.

~~~
slowkid
I'm in my early 30s and we live parents and wife and a kid.

Yes, that's the worst part. If you push so hard and eventually it all ends up
at a dead end.

What must be done in that case?

~~~
lm28469
> What must be done in that case?

I don't think there is a simple answer to that.

What would be the worst case scenario ? Do you own your house ? Do you have
enough savings to handle a few months without income ? Can you get
unemployment benefits in your country ?

I know that in Europe even if you fuck up big time you usually won't en up in
a bad situation (job security, unemployment benefits, social welfare, &c.)

~~~
slowkid
I own a house but problem is savings. I don't have enough savings and
unemployment benefits.

If I take 2nd opportunity then I will lose my long established networks from
current job. By losing I mean won't be able to as much connected and use the
benefit of networking. Yes there's a chance that I get better circle in 2nd
one but who knows ...

------
gus_massa
How many hours in each work?

Are they paying 2X in hard green cash money or in equity?

~~~
slowkid
Hours are same. First one is 9 to 6 eventually monthly wage. Other is hourly
based with a time monitor so you know effort will be very very high.

Yes it will be paid in cash.

